# DirecTV Service Reduction Question



## WaldorfSalad (Nov 28, 2008)

I have an HR10-250 DirecTV HDTivo receiver. We watch mostly HD locals via OTA. Anyone know if its possible to cancel, or reduce to a bare minimum ,the DirecTV service yet still continue to be able to Tivo the OTA HD locals and, importantly, continue to have the guide (which is presumably downloaded from the satellite)? If I cancel DirecTV altogether would I lose Tivo capabilities (especially the guide) for OTA?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

WaldorfSalad said:


> I have an HR10-250 DirecTV HDTivo receiver. We watch mostly HD locals via OTA. Anyone know if its possible to cancel, or reduce to a bare minimum ,the DirecTV service yet still continue to be able to Tivo the OTA HD locals and, importantly, continue to have the guide (which is presumably downloaded from the satellite)? If I cancel DirecTV altogether would I lose Tivo capabilities (especially the guide) for OTA?


You'll lose OTA if you cancel.

You should cancel and get an HD Tivo or Series 3. Sign up for cable with a CableCARD.

I canceled because I was thoroughly sick of D* charging MORE for ever fewer channels.

Be prepared for D* to tell you have a commitment for DirecTV service until death.


----------



## WaldorfSalad (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for responding. I understand I'll end up with OTA only and thats not a problem but what I'm really concerned abouty is losing the guide and the Tivo capabilities for recording OTA. If the guide and Tivo capabilties come from the sats and I discontinue DirecTV then how would I get those capabilties?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

WaldorfSalad said:


> Thanks for responding. I understand I'll end up with OTA only and thats not a problem but what I'm really concerned abouty is losing the guide and the Tivo capabilities for recording OTA. If the guide and Tivo capabilties come from the sats and I discontinue DirecTV then how would I get those capabilties?


Sorry. Typo. I ifxed it.

You'll lose all recording capability if you cancel DirecTV service. I completely unplugged all my DTiVos so I can still watch what I recorded on them, but that's it.

As I said, I would buy a TiVo HD, even if you use it for OTA only. I may get one next year but for now I'd add a CableCARD.

I live far fringe and haven't invested ($1200 or more!) in an antenna and tower yet.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

netringer said:


> As I said, I would buy a TiVo HD, even if you use it for OTA only. I may get one next year but for now I'd add a CableCARD.


A cablecard for OTA?


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

WaldorfSalad said:


> ...Anyone know if its possible to cancel, or reduce to a bare minimum ,the DirecTV service yet still continue to be able to Tivo the OTA HD locals and, importantly, continue to have the guide (which is presumably downloaded from the satellite)? If I cancel DirecTV altogether would I lose Tivo capabilities (especially the guide) for OTA?


DVR service, an item on your bill for I believe $5.99 is what brings you the guide and Tivo record capability. If you cancel the DVR service (which they won't sell you without some minimum service package) you lose Tivo functionality, including recording and the guide. The guide is indeed downloaded from the sat for the DirecTivo series (it comes via landline for the standalones), so you have to stay physically connected.

I do not know what the minimum service is. I do know there is a lifeline service that they can provide, but they will rarely even tell you about it as they want you to take at least their basic package, which is about 2-3 times the cost of lifeline service. Lifeline service is a FCC requirement of cable and DBS and includes a very basic package. It is difficult to get without a hardship situation. Tell them you have been laid off and can't continue to keep their DTV service. If that does not spark them offering you lifeline service, ask them directly for it. I think there may be a requirement that you only keep it for 6 months, but after that time they will probably let you continue rather than lose you altogether, so make those the only two options they have, at least in their minds.

The question I can't answer is whether OTA recording of HD channels is a part of the $9.99 "HD access" fee. I think it is not, as not all OTA recording is HD, it is technically digital broadcasting which may or may not be HD. But they may require the HD access fee in order for the HR10 to be functional to record OTA, whether HD or not. I'm pretty sure you will need the DVR fee.

I think the best thing to do is ask them all of this directly.


----------



## BajaBoy (Dec 9, 2008)

WaldorfSalad said:


> I have an HR10-250 DirecTV HDTivo receiver. We watch mostly HD locals via OTA. Anyone know if its possible to cancel, or reduce to a bare minimum ,the DirecTV service yet still continue to be able to Tivo the OTA HD locals and, importantly, continue to have the guide (which is presumably downloaded from the satellite)? If I cancel DirecTV altogether would I lose Tivo capabilities (especially the guide) for OTA?


You can reduce to a bare minimum, which is $39.95 a month I think, and then pay the $4.99 for Tivo service. You will have full functionality and the guide as needed. You would lose the ability to record and watch new shows but not lose the ability to watch programs in the now playing list.

Last but not least, you do not need to pay for HD access ($9.99) to continue to record OTA HD programming, my sister has ahd this setup for a while now.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

D-tivo service has been $5.99 for quite some time now...


----------

